# My first review! - Woodcraft preformed sanding pads in multiple profies



## gko (Jul 8, 2009)

I bought these several years ago and found them excellent for sanding various profiles. The set I got had both concave and convex shapes so I can sand most of the patterns I had. Great stuff for a reasonable price.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the review. Very informative and complete.

Glad they worked out for you.


----------

